# Are air fresheners irritating to cats?



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

I want to put some air fresheners around the house, but I know Squeakers has a much stronger nose then we people do! Are air fresheners unhealthy for cats? Will they irritate her? I know to stay away from citrus smells, because cats don't like citrus. I'd like a nice smelling house, but I don't want to make her sick or uncomfortable.


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

Whenever I spray my air freshner my cat goes running, he hates it. I'm sure it's "safe", just irritating.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I sprayed "citrus" air freshener in the bathroom hoping to keep my cat out, 2 minutes later she was in there, lying in one of the corners I sprayed! Doesn't have any effect on some cats. :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Cats' sense of smell is much more sensitive than ours. I find some air freshener scents irritating. I'm sure they're much more so to cats. Most cats don't like citrus scents, so I think they'd find a citrus-scented air freshener especially annoying. And such is the case, I've found. I use citrus-scented Febreze carpet & fabric deodorizer as a cat deterrent. Also, Mellie tends to squint her eyes when she smells something she finds especially disgusting, and I've seen her do that when I spray it way on the other side of the room. 

PS - your cat's preferences may differ. :wink:


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

I don't usually spray anything, but I use Febreeze plug ins which don't seem to bother them.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

My cats love rosemary. If an air refreshner is needed I would much prefer rosemary.


----------

